# The Master's Text



## Gokyu401 (Jun 2, 2020)

Hey everyone, 

I wanted to ask what you all think about Professor Cerio's book.

As an NCK practitioner do you think its essential to possess it? 

Do you think the lack of copies left out there will lead to another print in the future? Or hope that there is? 

Is the wisdom inside something you feel should be made public or not and why? 

I was looking for one for a while and after going through my mothers attic I was fortunate enough to find my Uncle's copy. It means so much to me on a bunch of levels.

Have any of you been on a journey to find and/or read this book and what would it mean to you to find one or read one? 

Thanks for looking! 
Blue Belt Troy


----------



## John James (Jun 19, 2020)

Hello 'Blue Belt Troy',
I hope all is well with you. It sounds like you've dedicated a lot of time to your studies. I happened across your post and decided to respond. For the NCK student, The Master's Text should be in your dojo bag. Professor Cerio spent a lot of time, effort, and money, in making, taking the pictures in 1996 and eventually publishing it in 1997. The book had two releases. Both were runs of 500. The first release was numbered, the second release was not. It contains most of the curriculum up to Godan. The book is very specific to NCK. So, if you're an NCK student, this should be your bible. Both releases sold out long ago and they don't come up on EBAY or used book stores much. Cherish your copy and use it well. I doubt there will be another release anytime soon.

Sincerely
John James


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 19, 2020)

John James said:


> Hello 'Blue Belt Troy',
> I hope all is well with you. It sounds like you've dedicated a lot of time to your studies. I happened across your post and decided to respond. For the NCK student, The Master's Text should be in your dojo bag. Professor Cerio spent a lot of time, effort, and money, in making, taking the pictures in 1996 and eventually publishing it in 1997. The book had two releases. Both were runs of 500. The first release was numbered, the second release was not. It contains most of the curriculum up to Godan. The book is very specific to NCK. So, if you're an NCK student, this should be your bible. Both releases sold out long ago and they don't come up on EBAY or used book stores much. Cherish your copy and use it well. I doubt there will be another release anytime soon.
> 
> Sincerely
> John James


Lol a good way to sell books by claiming “they’re your bible” I’ve heard the same about Ed Parker’s infinite insight books...I never read them and I haven’t missed out I prefer to spend my free time practicing rather than reading


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 19, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> Lol a good way to sell books by claiming “they’re your bible” I’ve heard the same about Ed Parker’s infinite insight books...I never read them and I haven’t missed out I prefer to spend my free time practicing rather than reading


Well, it sounds like all of 1000 copies in total were printed, and that a couple decades ago and all sold out. It’s a little hard to accuse someone of trying to “sell books” when there are no books to be sold.

Ive read Mr. Parker’s books and I didn’t find them to be meaningful to me.  I gave my copy of the entire series to someone on these forums who felt they were valuable.  I even paid the shipping.  Different people find value in different things. Personally, I always support reading.  It’s a quality activity.


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 30, 2021)

I have two copies... so there is only 998 (possible) out there now... 😝


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 30, 2021)

On a more serious note... the book is pretty basic but a good outline to follow (so schools can all be somewhat universal in their method teaching)... but like with all arts most of the true material is not something that can be learnt from print or video... has to be felt and transmitted from a person with the proper experience to the student...


----------



## FelixBG (Jan 9, 2022)

Still trying to get a loo at this book, any way it's available somewhere?


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jan 26, 2022)

FelixBG said:


> Still trying to get a loo at this book, any way it's available somewhere?


Try looking up John James.  I believe he is still a member here.  He was a master black belt under Cerio when he passed away and use to run the Official website.


----------



## Blackbeltmike (Apr 5, 2022)

I would also really like to be able to purchase a copy, or find a copy somewhere. Does anyone know of anyone willing to part with one or offer a copied version?


----------

